# Some of my lovelies...



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a few new babies to show everyone... No matter how many times I swear this is absolutely the LAST mouse I am getting, I just get so intrigued by all the pretty colors!

Here is my new boy Christopher. Following my standard geek-hood, he is named after Christopher Carrion... 10,000 points if you can name that book! He's a lovely chocolate.









Here is Mysti, she's sort of named after me. One of my nicknames is Mystic, a name I eared back in summer camp... Anyway, the first time I saw her, the name popped into my head, and when they come to me that strongly, I don't ignore it. Unfortunately, I don't know if I'll be keeping her. She's a broken chocolate, and I want her, but she's very thin (got her from the store like that), and I'm not sure if she's going to pull through or not. I think she might have been seperated from her mom too soon, as she's smaller than my four weekers... So meanwhile I try to feed her up and hope she makes it!









This is Cordelia, named after Cordelia Chase from Angel and Buffy... never forget the geek! I was told she's a tan, but in this picture she looks fox to me... Guess I won't find out until I breed her.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgot to post a couple...

First is Dru, after Drusilla, I don't have any pictures, but she's a dark black self, about two shades darker than any of my other blacks, so hopefully she'll improve my blacks. Even better--no white spotting on her!

Also, I have a bit of a mystery here. I thought at first glance she was umbrous, and then I starting thinking, maybe a poorly marked brindle? After having my brindle die in my hand, I swore off brindles, but I might have one again??? Anyway, her name is Dawn, after Buffy's little sister.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Christopher Carrion is in a few books  I've read Abarat and Days of Magic and Nights of War.

Very pretty!
Cordelia looks like a poor tan (they can range in shade)
But if she has C dilute, then she is a fox, so like you said, you'll find out when you breed her 
Dawn looks like a sooty Recessive yellow or a brindle (cant really tell on my screen)


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good! I was wondering if anyone had read the Abarat books besides me... Not a mousey topic, but did you hear that the third book, Absolute Midnight, might be coming out late 2011?

So how can I tell if Dawn is a sooty recessive yellow or a brindle? Breeding to a self, and seeing what comes out?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Cordelia is a black tan. If she were fox, the black would be diluted a little bit more and the belly would be pure white (like a piece of paper). It looks creamy to me.

If Dawn is a sooty recessive yellow (which would be my bet), when bred to a mouse who does not carry recessive yellow she will produce all blacks or agoutis (no brindles). If she is a brindle, when bred to any mouse, she will produce brindles.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I was wondering if anyone had read the Abarat books besides me... Not a mousey topic, but did you hear that the third book, Absolute Midnight, might be coming out late 2011?


Woooooo! It's about bloody time! Clive Barker is my favourite author (and Imajica is my favourite book), but I HATE that he makes us wait a million years between each book :roll:

Back on topic, I hope Mysti pulls through. She's a very pretty little girl.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh goody, more Clive Barker fans! Seriously, there should be a mice AND books forum somewhere...

What are some highly nutritious foods (fattening) I can feed Mysti? She acts otherwise healthy and friendly, she's just too skinny. I'm hoping lots of food will be able to jump start her system, and she'll gain weight. I heard on another forum that soaking lab blocks in KMR could help, does that sound plausible?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Soaked lab blocks would work. Oh wait, was I the one who told you that on another forum? Haha.

Scrambled eggs are always taken by every mouse I offer them to. What I do is put less milk than you normally would, and scramble them in a little bit of butter till they're on the "dry" side so that they don't make the bedding soggy. Offer about 1/4 a teaspoon per mouse until you know how much they'll eat.

If you want to make it super fattening, instead of regular milk, use kitten milk replacement (KMR) or human infant formula.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

You were talking to Mrs. Beach on another forum, Jack, but that's were I got the info from, yes. I was just wondering what other tricks people might use for their mice.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Haha! Sometimes I feel like a broken record. Sorry!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good news! Mysti was not looking so hot for a while, but I've been offering her suppliments of KMR and cheerios and dog biscuits (I made her a bowl of cereal yesterday, lol, KMR and cheerios) and she's put on weight. Her tail isn't looking bony anymore, and her spine isn't so prominant. I'm really pleased that she pulled through so well.

I have another concern, though: will I be able to wean her off the supliments? If I stop giving her the extra food, will she lose weight again? And I'm assuming that this condition is genetic, so it wouldn't be a good idea to breed her, right?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im glad Mysti is doing better


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Dawn is pretty


----------

